# Losing appetite towards the end?



## Nicoletta89

Did you/has anyone started losing their appetite in the last few weeks? I had an appointment today and Dr checked me and i've started dilating. Don't know how much longer i'll go.

But over the last week i've started losing my appetite. I find i'm only eating because I think about the baby and that she needs me to eat, otherwise I would just not want to eat at all. I just feel.. bleh... I'm not even having cravings anymore, eating is like a chore nowadays :(


----------



## Gia7777

Me! No appetite lately and can barely keep down cereal these days. Just feel so nauseous an tired, especially this week. I am nearly all effaced but not dilated yet. 

But feeling kinda flu-ish today so Im wondering if something is starting to happen..


----------



## DollPosse

It is not uncommon for women to feel hungry towards the end of a pregnancy. Some women even lose weight at the end of a pregnancy.

As for you dilating... Women can be dilated for weeks and have happy and healthy full-term babies. On the weekend I found out I was already 2cm dilated and 60% effaced and I was checked this week as well and found out that everything still looks the same. I have female friends who began to dilate at 34 or 35 weeks and had their babies at 39 or 40 weeks.


----------



## Maple Leaf

I responded to Gia's thread earlier. It is quite common towards the end and I have been drinking a meal replacement drink daily specifically for pregnant women. It is full of vitamins and minerals and just about bearable in taste. 
I have also been eating cereal twice a day and drinking lots of water.
I'm not sure why it happens to some women and not others but rest assured you are not alone. X


----------



## sparsh

from the last 2 weeks i m also losing my appetite. plus there is also some bitter taste in my mouth.although not nauseous having a sick feeling. just waiting for this phase to be over as soon as possible.


----------



## RThomasUCF

I'm still managing to eat my meals but I don't feel as hungry anymore either. I think it has a lot to do with how much space the baby is taking up. I've actually lost weight over the past month even though the baby is gaining an ounce everyday.

I've also been VERY thirsty lately.


----------



## socitycourty

My sister just had her baby 2 weeks ago....towards the end she was saying she had no appetite and if she did try to eat a lot she was extremely uncomfortable after. I think it's due to stomach getting smaller at the end, baby is taking up a lot of room :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have to force myself to eat very small meals because I also feel like i don't get hungry at all. When I do eat I end up in the bathroom now with loose bowls. It's like my body doesn't want any food in it at all. I also haven't gained any weight in a week. I haven't lost any either so I guess that's good.


----------



## ssuchianlo

I must be a fluke then! I sure haven't lost my appetite...if anything...it's actually bigger! I think about food all the time.

Today I've eaten a large salad with smoked gouda, bacon, tomatoes, cucumber, mushrooms and ranch dressing. Then I followed that with a very large slice of chocalte torte with lots of caramel drizzled on it. Just ate a muffelata...a sandwich that has salami, ham (i used bologna), olive salad, provolone cheese, and italian bread. I put mayo on mine too. And I'm already planning my next snack! 

I have heard though that appetite loss is common...my midwife said it's more common than what I'm going through...but reassured me I'm still normal...lol!


----------



## tiredabby

gosh im sooooooo nauseous at the moment!!!!!


----------



## 1liz9

Me! Not nauseous just not as hungry anymore and I fill up quickly. 

I too am dilating - 2cm now. 

How far are you dilating? What are the doctors telling you? Mine said "soon" but soon could be anything!! :)


----------



## jshippie

I feel the same way! When I eat it isn't a big amount because I feel full So much faster now. My hubby keeps yelling at me that I'm not eating enough, but all I can say is "THERE'S NOWHERE TO PUT IT!" :haha:


----------



## stella26

I too have found that my appetite has slowed down a bit. Eating a large meal actually makes me feel sick :cry:


----------



## Gem_Clem

My appetite is the same, i just feel horrible all the time, the thought of food makes me gag, I don't feel like eating anything, I have to force myself to have regular meals because i know i cant starve myself


----------



## CharmingBeake

Nicoletta89 said:


> Did you/has anyone started losing their appetite in the last few weeks? I had an appointment today and Dr checked me and i've started dilating. Don't know how much longer i'll go.
> 
> But over the last week i've started losing my appetite. I find i'm only eating because I think about the baby and that she needs me to eat, otherwise I would just not want to eat at all. I just feel.. bleh... I'm not even having cravings anymore, eating is like a chore nowadays :(

This describes how I've been feeling to a T! I just don't feel like eating at all! Some days I feel nauseous so that's understandable, but even on the days I feel perfectly fine, the idea of food is just boring to me. I eat regularly despite that to make sure baby is fed, but beyond that, I dont' want to touch food. My cravings are also completely gone, and yet OH still buys me all the grapefruit I can eat. I'm going to feel bad if it goes to waste. I suppose this is normal for this stage of pregnancy? 
You mentioned your OB said you're 1 cm dialated. My OB didn't check me this week, said she was starting on that next week. I wonder if maybe I am a little dialated too and that might be a factor in the "I don't want to eat" feeling. Glad to know I'm not the only one though!


----------



## Nicoletta89

Yes my OB checked me and said i'm a little over a 1 dilated and she felt the babys head up in there :p She said she doesn't think I will go to my DD eek!


----------



## NSE

My appetite also got misplaced sometime in the last couple of weeks. And I was surprised to discover my old friend nausea is back. I thought I'd left it behind in the first trimester!


----------



## HubscheFrau

Definitely lost my appetite the past few weeks and have been nauseous for a few weeks as well. My weight gain has come to a screeching halt as well, though I was having trouble gaining weight in the first place.
I've also noticed that I'm craving junk food, which is very weird for me; i've craved nothing but tropical fruits throughout most of my pregnancy and all of a sudden I can't get over chocolate!


----------



## CeeDee

I have no appetite as well I have to make myself eat. At my last appointment I lost a pound, which got me down. The baby is growing well though. I&#8217;m trying to eat more high calorie nutritious foods and drink more to help out.


----------



## ingram27

im ok til about 3pm just cant get the hunger to eat an evenibg meal!!!!


----------

